# Looking for plus size boot cut breeches for trail riding



## pupnpny (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm looking for plus size boot cut breeches for trail riding.... I've looked at the sites recommended (Fuller Fillies and the one in England) and have not found any boot cut breeches. I LOVE my Irideon Cadence breeches, but am tired of wearing my half-chaps and want to make the move to boot cut. Does anyone know of any places to buy them in plus sizes???


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

CJ Jeans Company - Fashionable and Functional Riding Jeans

I ordered a pair from Long Riders - they aren't going to carry them anymore so they were on sale. I haven't received them yet...maybe today or tomorrow and I can let you know what I think of them.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Smart Pak has a pair of boot cut Fuller Fillies on their site. I've been eyeing them up but I'm not sure about having tan as my color option. Kerrits has boot cuts but I don't think they carry them in their 1X and 2X sizes.

The link to the Fuller Fillies ones.
Fuller Fillies Puppi Bootleg Riding Pants - Plus Size Breeches & Show Apparel from SmartPak Equine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Go to wal-mart, get some faded glory, or bobby brooks, comfortable, stretch denim, way more economical than big name brand pants. 

(i'm assuming your wanting "jeans", if not, sorry)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The ones from Long Rider were too tight for my backside. I didn't think they were true to size as I ordered what I normally wear.


----------

